# Lecteurs de cartes et autres clés USB [sauf mp3] !...



## dmg (25 Février 2004)

je bosse sur mac 9.1 au boulot et mon souci est le suivant j avais installé un lecteur de carte numerique il y a qqes mois celui si marchait tres bien; plus besoin donc je lai debranché, aujourd hui je reesaye a nouovo de le branché avec les drivers et rien periph non detecté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bon tanpis je fait avec l imprimante, sai ok ; et puis j achete une cle usb, qui marche partout sauf sur mon mac donc la les prob sont lié entre la cle et le lecteur ; j essai donc de branche autre chose sur le por usb  j ai mis un lecteur disquette externe et sa marche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










comprend pô
qq1 peut il m aidé merci d avance


----------



## Télémac (26 Février 2004)

essaye de t'exprimer plus clairement ce n'est pas facile pour te suivre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ma question : tu démarres sur OS 9 ou sur OS X et ensuite tu lances l'environnement classic?

Si tu démarres sous OS 9 les extensions pilotes USB sont chargées.

Sous OX en lançant classic si le périphérique n'est pas connecté au lancement j'ai eu le cas ou il n'est pas vu et le pilote usb correspondant n'est pas chargé par classic.


----------



## MacAndrews (4 Mars 2004)

mon lecteur n est pas directement reconnu par le mac alors qu il l est sous windows xp et qu il est censé etre compatible mac
pour vous faire une idee du lecteur(fiche caracteristique):site clust.com puis recherche de S320 dans leur moteur de recherche et voila (le mien est celui avec 256Mo)
Merci


----------



## quetzalk (5 Mars 2004)

désolé, pas de réponse très précise mais : après avoir fait de loooongues recherches de ce type d'appareil j'ai renoncé à l'achat car les fiches techniques sont souvent contradictoires d'un site à l'autre concernant la compatibilité mac (sauf l'i-bead qui est cher et semble merdouiller un peu avec Mac OS et le Live-Music - vendu chez macway donc vérifié mais à piles...).
tu es sous quel OS ?


----------



## MacAndrews (5 Mars 2004)

je suis sous Mac OS X 
il y avait un cd fourni avec plein de fichiers setup mais ils sont tous en .exe


----------



## mfay (5 Mars 2004)

Sans compter que, des fois, on nous dit que le lecteur est incompatible, alors qu'il marche très bien. J'ai un lecteur Creative Labs Muvo nx, il marche nickel (mais pas avec iTunes).

Normalement, s'il est reconnu, il doit monter comme une clé USB (ou un disque dur extractible). Par contre, dès fois les clé ne marchent pas du premier coup sur le mac. Elle peut être reconnue seulement après le 2nd branchement (On branche, rien, on débranche et on rebranche et ça marche).

Il est aussi possible qu'il ne soit lisible que par iTunes (mais ça m'étonnerai).

Sinon tu peux aussi changer de port USB, tu essaye sur le clavier, si ça marche pas, tu essayes sur un port à l'arrière.

Au fait, ne jamais reformater un lecteur mp3 USB par outil disque dur.

Et si ça ne marche vraiment pas, il n'y a plus qu'à le revendre.

Si le lecteur arrive enfin à monter, J'ai écris une petite  Applicaion  qui permet de l'alimenter facilement à partir des morceaux sous iTunes.


----------



## Langellier (9 Mars 2004)

Bonjour

J'ai une clé usb que j'utilise alternativement sur mac et sur PC.

Quelqu'un sait comment la formater convenablement.
le formatage à partir d'un PC rend effectivement ce volume utilisable sur mac (9 et X) et sur PC. Par contre j'ai constaté que formatage à partir d'un mac (sous X comme sous 9) ne fonctionne pas bien. 
Je trouve curieux qu'un mac ne sache pas formater une clé compatible PC, alors qu'il sait le faire pour les disquettes.


----------



## Mr_White (9 Mars 2004)

Il faut la formater en FAT (son format initial d'ailleurs) et là pas de problèmes sur les deux systèmes


----------



## Langellier (10 Mars 2004)

Bonjour




> Il faut la formater en FAT



Comment fait-on pour formater en mode FAT,
avec un PC, mac OS 9 et X ?


----------



## joel (17 Mars 2004)

Bonjour,

Comment initialiser une cle USB pour qu'elle soit compatible MAC os X et PC (win 2000 ...).
Quand je la formate en Os X (10.3.3) avec les valeurs par défaut, le formatage reste bloque.
Si je la format a partir du PC c'est ok,mais elle n'est pas reconnue du mac.

Une idée ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merci


----------



## MrStone (17 Mars 2004)

Hello,
avec le pc quel type de format utilises-tu ?
Perso avec du Fat je n'ai aucun pb, et la clé est reconnue correctement sur mac et sur pc (Win2000)


----------



## joel (17 Mars 2004)

Merci de l'information je fais reformater la cle se soir.


----------



## joel (18 Mars 2004)

Bonjour,

C'est ok j'ai du reformater la cle a partir du PC en FAT

merci de l'info


----------



## MrStone (18 Mars 2004)

Pas de couac, content d'apprendre que ça marche


----------



## fausto (7 Mai 2004)

bonjour à tous,
j'ai recemment réinstaller OS 9.2.2 sur mon G3 233 beige desktop et comme j'ai une carte PCI USB j'ai aussi réinstaller le driver de cette carte (USB adapter card support). J'avais acheté il y a bien 3 ans une clé USB verbatim de 32 Mo, qui auparavant se montait sans aucun probleme sur le bureau et que je pouvais utiliser sans difficulté. Mais depuis la dernière installation de Mac OS 9.2.2 elle ne veut plus rien savoir ( la petite lumière clignote mais l'image disque n'apparit pas) J'ai recemment fait le tri dans les CD que j'entasse au fur et à mesure du temps et j'ai le vague souvenir qu'il y avait dans ceux-ci un CD de driver pour cette clé, mais je n'en suis pas certain. CD que j'ai évidemment jeté...
Ma question est donc la suivante : faut il un driver pour les clés USB sous Mac OS 9.2.2 et si oui où peut on le trouver ?


----------



## Guido (7 Mai 2004)

Si tu as installé 9.2.2 aprés le usb support 1.4.1, il a viré les extensions de l'usb adapter support pour en mettre de nouvelles qui ne fonctionnent pas forcément. Il faut donc les réinstaller, ce qui nécessite un petite biddouille.  Vois ce topic, qui pourras t'aider.


----------



## fausto (7 Mai 2004)

J'ai réinstallé Mac OS 9.2.2 aprés avoir initialisé le disque dur et j'ai donc installé le driver de la carte USB aprés le système


----------



## Guido (7 Mai 2004)

Oui, mais dans ce cas là, l'installation n'a pas eu lieu non plus : les extensions de l'usb adapter card étant d'une version antèrieure, ils n'ont pas été installés. Alors il semble que pour faire fonctionner les cartes PCI usb sur OS9.2.2, il faut faire la biddouille pour forcer l'installation des anciennes extentions. Cela a marché chez pas mal de monde. Suis les liens et vois si tu penses que cela résoudra ton problème.


----------



## fausto (7 Mai 2004)

Hé bien j'ai opéré comme il est indiqué dans le message de sep dont tu nous donnes le lien et effectivement en supprimant les différents composants installer par l'installateur du driver de carte USB, en redémarrant puis en réinstallant de nouveau : CA MARCHE !!!


Merci, merci, .... merci à toi Guido


----------



## lafabriq (13 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acquérir une p'tite clé USB 128Mo !
Je branche, tt va béné !
La Clé apparait sur le bureau.
Alors je commence à copier un dossier et là ca Coince !!!
j'ai un petit message qui me dit :
IMPOSSIBLE DE COPIER L'ELEMENT "ICON" : SON NOM EST TROP LONG OU IL CONTIENT DES CARACTERES QUE LE DISQUE NE PEUT AFFICHER.
Si quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## myckmack (13 Mai 2004)

Si tu es sous Mac OS X et que as modifié l'icone de ton dossier, un fichier invisible nommé Icon y est enregistré par le système (pour garder une trace du nouvel icone). Peut-être est-ce fichier qui pose problème.


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2004)

Pour les noms longs :

Il y a des chances que ce soit lié au formattage de ta clef. J'ai eu le pb avec une clef en HFS et il me semble (je ne l'ai pas sous la main) que ça ne le faisait plus en HFSplux (mac os étendu). Possible que ça soit aussi le cas si elle est en PC, FAT16 (ce n'est qu'une hypothèse).

Pour Icon : un caractère qui ne convient pas pour le même genre de raison, surtout si elle est formaté PC (je ne sais plus si le point au début est accepté en FAT16)


----------



## myckmack (13 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour Icon : un caractère qui ne convient pas pour le même genre de raison, surtout si elle est formaté PC (je ne sais plus si le point au début est accepté en FAT16)


Le fichier Icon dont je parlais est invisible mais ne possède pas de point au début de son nom.


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2004)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Le fichier Icon dont je parlais est invisible mais ne possède pas de point au début de son nom.



Le point était un exemple, il peut y avoir des caractères invisibles. Il faudrait afficher les invisibles, copier le nom du fichier qui contient "ICON" dans un éditeur de texte : bbedit lite ou un traitement de texte genre appleworks qui te permet ensuite d'afficher qu'il y a des caractères invisibles, pour vérifier.

(en ce qui concerne le point, par exemple, ça me bloquait aussi les transferts FTP d'un dossier OSX avec l'antédiluvien homepage : les fichiers invisibles du style ".desktop" étaient refusés).


----------



## myckmack (13 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le point était un exemple, il peut y avoir des caractères invisibles. Il faudrait afficher les invisibles, copier le nom du fichier qui contient "ICON" dans un éditeur de texte : bbedit lite ou un traitement de texte genre appleworks qui te permet ensuite d'afficher qu'il y a des caractères invisibles, pour vérifier.


J'ai vérifié : le nom Icon se termine par un passage à la ligne !!!


----------



## ricobtz (21 Mai 2004)

Bonsoir,

On vient de me donner (cdx promotion) une clée USB2, et impossible de la faire monter sur mon bureau (os 10 3). Cela vient il de mes USB qui ne sont que version 1??? Existe il un pilote/driver pour rendre compatible usb 1 avec periphérique usb 2?
d'avance merci
Eric


----------



## Apca (21 Mai 2004)

Salut, concernant t'a cles, je ne sais pas pourquoi elle ne monte pas. Le seul truc que je peut déjà te dire c'est que l'usb 2 est compatible à l'usb 1. Le seul truc c'est que le taut de transfert de donnée est plus lent.


----------



## mfay (21 Mai 2004)

Normalement, ce qui est USB 2 marche en USB 1 mais moins vite. 

Peut-être un formatage en XP. Essaye de voir si tu la vois dans UTILITAIRE DISQUE, et reformatte la.

Sinon il est possible que ta clé soit incompatible avec le mac sauf à trouver un driver.


----------



## Luc G (21 Mai 2004)

J'ai eu un problème voisin (mais pas identique) pour une clef USB2 sur un 7600 équipé d'une carte PCI USB : la clef montait mais le mac me proposait une initialisation ou éjection. Évidemment le formatage échouait. La clef marchait sans problème sur un G5.

J'ai branché un miniHub USB1 sur mon 7600 et la clef sur le hub : plus aucun pb, elle marche nickel. Je suppose que la clef ne passait pas proprement en mode USB1 et que le hub a forcé ce passage en USB1.

Tu peux toujours essayer de voir ce que ça donne. Il est possible que le simple fait de monter un autre périphérique USB1 sur un autre port USB relevant du même contrôleur suffise mais je n'en suis pas sûr.


----------



## Philou309 (21 Mai 2004)

Moi j'ai un imac 350 et la clé USB 2 monte nickel sur le bureau, t'a quoi comme ordi?


----------



## Yanne (22 Mai 2004)

Ma clé USB 2, branchée sur le port USB 1 du clavier (ce qu'est bien commode...) ne monte pas, sur le port USB 1 de l'ordi (ce qui n'est pas commode du tout...) monte sans broncher. Une piste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Luc G (22 Mai 2004)

Yanne a dit:
			
		

> Ma clé USB 2, branchée sur le port USB 1 du clavier (ce qu'est bien commode...) ne monte pas, sur le port USB 1 de l'ordi (ce qui n'est pas commode du tout...) monte sans broncher. Une piste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça, ça peut être lié à un problème d'alimentation électrique : le port clavier ne peut délivrer, il me semble, qu'une puissance électrique très limitée.


----------



## Yanne (22 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ça, ça peut être lié à un problème d'alimentation électrique : le port clavier ne peut délivrer, il me semble, qu'une puissance électrique très limitée.



Exactly. Le port du clavier est suffisamment puissant pour accueillir mon lecteur MP3 (USB1), qui peut se reposer tranquillement  près du clavier durant le téléchargement au lieu de pandouiller disgracieusement à coté du iMac, mais face à USB2...


----------



## ricobtz (22 Mai 2004)

Salut,
Effectivement ma clée branchée sur le port arriere de l'imac monte sans probleme. Merci à tous pour vos post
A+


----------



## Nico26 (4 Juin 2004)

J'ai acheté une clé USB (de marque inconnue !) 64 MO pour l'utiliser sur un portable iBook (en MacOs 9.2.2).

Dés que j'utilise la clé, j'ai un message d'erreur/conflit avec le partage de fichier. Impossible d'enlever la clé (sans plantage ) si je ne désactive pas la partage de fichier avant et ça chaque fois !



Si quelqu'un à une solution !



Merci d'avance.



Nicolas


----------



## naas (4 Juin 2004)

A première vue non, l'échange standard contre une autre, ou un éssai sur un pc par exemple ?

désolé mais comme c'est une marque inconnue j'ai du mal a trouver  :rose:


----------



## naas (4 Juin 2004)

deux petits trucs
ne travaille pas directement sur la clé
ejecte l'icône de la clé du bureau avant de la retirer
may be


----------



## Nico26 (7 Juin 2004)

J'ai essayé la clé sur un iMac (MacOs 9.0.2) où elle fonctionne très bien ! Même en mettant la clé à la corbeille il survient un plantage (si le partage n'est pas désactivé sur le portable). Je penche pour un pb avec MacOs mais lequel ???

En tout cas merci pour tes réponses !



Nicolas


----------



## yr_75 (4 Juillet 2004)

Lorsque je connecte ma clé USB sur un PC, la plupart de mes fichiers prennent le format suivant     : "._nomdefichier.extension"   et deviennent illisibles alors que ce sont des formats standards (xls, mp3&#8230 : comment faire ?


----------



## r e m y (4 Juillet 2004)

Les fichiers Mac comportent 2 parties:
La partie "data" qui est le fichier contenant les données et lisible sur Mac comme sur PC
La partie "resources" qui comporte des compléments d'information sur le fichier (icone personnalisée, code de l'application l'ayant créé,....), que seuls les Macs peuvent exploiter.

quand tu accèdes à un disque comportant des fichiers Macs, un Mac t'affiche un seul fichier bidon.xls par exemple
quand tu ouvres ce même disque sur un PC, il affiche séparément les 2 parties du fichier bidon.xls et ._bidon.xls

Ne t'occupes pas des ._bidon.xls et consors... ce sont les parties "resources" que le PC ne peut pas exploiter. Le fichier à ouvrir sur le PC est celui nommé bidon.xls


----------



## yr_75 (4 Juillet 2004)

merci


----------



## Brousseau (6 Septembre 2004)

J'ai une clé USB ( PNY Technologies)qui a subie quelques manipes inapropriées par un possesseur de PC
Sur  PC elle fonctionne normalement,sur mon Mac elle est en lecture seulement.
Je n'ai pas trouvé comment la formater d'autant que voudrais qu'elle soit encore compatible MAC et PC,mais là je surveillerai
Merci


----------



## Vercoquin (7 Septembre 2004)

Un moyen simple : lance "utilitaire de disque", puis sélectionne la clé et choisit, dans l'onglet "effacer", "MS-DOS". Ta clé sera reconnue sans problème par les PC et par le Mac.


----------



## sibileau.raymond (8 Septembre 2004)

cette clé USB, formatée pour mac, refuse maintenant de se vider de ses dossiers. 
lorsque je fais la maneuvre de mettre le contenu à la poubelle (soit par un glisser déposer, soit par une commande clavier  (pomme et <=), la machine me demande mon identification et après l'avoir reçue, me signale que jene possède pas les autorisations nécessaires. 
la consultation des informations (pomme+I) me donne (dans "possesseur et autorisations" l'information "lecture et écriture".
l'un des dossiers est verrouillé sur la clé.
comment déverrouiller le dossier ?
comment outre passer le refus d'autorisation ?
salut et merci


----------



## domdom (21 Septembre 2004)

Depuis que j'ai chargé Mac OS 10.2, je n'arrive pas à lire les cartes compactflash, ni la clé USB qui fonctionnaient bien sous OS 9.2.2.

Que faire ?


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2004)

Monjour 

Arf j'ai tout le temps peur de me faire engueuler quand je post ici  :rose:   

Voilà, je voulais juste votre avis, je voudrais un ptit lecteur de carte FLASH pour éviter de connecter à chaque fois mon CANON powershot.
C'est de l'usb 1, mais ça me va très bien, ma carte ne fait que 128 mo.

Sur le site on peut voir que c'est compatible Mac OS 8,5 et + mais bon je me méfie, ça veut pas forcément dire OSX, surtout que je sais que certains lecteurs sont incompatibles OSX.

Alors je peux y acheter steuplait ou pas ???  

Lecteur carte Flash USB


----------



## Zyrol (24 Septembre 2004)

J'ai la meme, et elle marche sur Panther sans probleme. juste la carte CF qui n'est pas facile à enclencher dedans. Mais sinon elle fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2004)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la meme, et elle marche sur Panther sans probleme. juste la carte CF qui n'est pas facile à enclencher dedans. Mais sinon elle fonctionne parfaitement.



C-a-d ? Faut forcer comme un bourrin ? Pas de risque d'abîmer le lecteur ou la carte à force ?


----------



## domdom (24 Septembre 2004)

C'est justement le sens de ma question postée il y a deux jours et à laquelle personne n'a daigné répondre :
Comment se fait-il qu'un lecteur de carte USB qui fonctionnait sous OS 9, ne fonctionne pas sous OS 10.3 ?
De même, ma clé USB 128 Mo qui n'est plus reconnue ?
Merci de me répondre.


----------



## Zyrol (24 Septembre 2004)

non, en finesse. Le rail de guidage est trop large, donc il faut bien viser. au début quand je l'avais j'ai eu du mal, mais maintenant j'y arrive les yeux fermés.... Faut prendre le coup.
 Moi je l'ai acheté il y a 6 mois, ce n'etait pas exactement le meme modele (le mien n'existe plus) donc forcement (normalement) celui là doit être mieux....  


Par contre comme tu l'as dis, c'est de l'usb 1 et moi je trouve que ça ne vas pas tres vite... mon reve ce serait d'avoir la meme chose en firewire ! j'ai regardé les prix : 79 euros.... donc je reste avec l'usb 1 !


----------



## Zyrol (24 Septembre 2004)

domdom a dit:
			
		

> C'est justement le sens de ma question postée il y a deux jours et à laquelle personne n'a daigné répondre :
> Comment se fait-il qu'un lecteur de carte USB qui fonctionnait sous OS 9, ne fonctionne pas sous OS 10.3 ?
> De même, ma clé USB 128 Mo qui n'est plus reconnue ?
> Merci de me répondre.




Quel age avait ta clé ? moi je pense que ça vient plus d'un probleme d'installation de OS X, ou bien qu'il n'est pas mis à jour... Enfin n'ayant jamais étais confronté à ce probleme de clé, je ne veux pas m'avancer. 

Essayes ta clé avec d'autres mac sous OS X. tu seras fixé.


----------



## domdom (24 Septembre 2004)

Nouvel envoi d'une question restée sans réponse.

Depuis que j'ai chargé Mac OS 10.3, je n'arrive pas à lire les cartes compactflash, ni la clé USB qui fonctionnaient bien sous OS 9.2.2.

Que faire ?


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2004)

Ok merci Zyrol pour ta réponse rapide et claire   

Sinon pour le même modèle en firewire tu as ça  non ? C'est pas des lecteurs flash ? Je connais pas trop les formats de ces cartes, il me semblait que smart média et flash c'était la même chose.


Sinon Domdom, si personne te répond, insiste et gueule un peu, y a des faignants du clavier même ici


----------



## Zyrol (24 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour le même modèle en firewire tu as ça  non ? C'est pas des lecteurs flash ? Je connais pas trop les formats de ces cartes, il me semblait que smart média et flash c'était la même chose.



Les 2 premiers lecteurs ne sont pas des lecteurs compact flash (et j'au une carte Compact flash....) le troisieme peut lui les lire, mais pour 94 euros !! à ce prix là, je prefere patienter avec mon usb 1 !

merci du lien quand meme.


----------



## Zyrol (24 Septembre 2004)

A la rigueur celui peut être pas mal (en USB 2)

Lecteur Universel USB 2


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2004)

yep po cher, qd tu as de l'usb 2


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2004)

domdom a dit:
			
		

> Nouvel envoi d'une question restée sans réponse.
> 
> Depuis que j'ai chargé Mac OS 10.3, je n'arrive pas à lire les cartes compactflash, ni la clé USB qui fonctionnaient bien sous OS 9.2.2.
> 
> Que faire ?



T'avais pas dit que t'avais déjà ouvert un sujet ? Fallait le faire remonter dans ce cas, mais bon c'est pas très important tout ça.

Pourrais-tu être un peu plus explicite sinon, peut-être aurais-tu alors un peu plus de réponses ?

Par exemple la marque exacte et la capacité de cette clé usb ? Idem pour le lecteur de carte flash ?

Es-tu allé sur le site des constructeurs pour voir si des drivers spécifiques à OSX étaient proposés ? Après il est possible que certains périphériques soient incompatibles, surtout en fait si aucun driver n'a été développé.


----------



## golf (27 Septembre 2004)

domdom a dit:
			
		

> ...à laquelle personne n'a daigné répondre...





			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Sinon Domdom, si personne te répond, insiste et gueule un peu, y a des faignants du clavier même ici


Il faut aussi que quelqu'un qui a la compétence passe par là au bon moment 
C'est pas toujours évident.


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Octobre 2004)

Hullo,

En mettant à la poubelle ma clé et deux documents, je pensais avoir éjecté la première. Et non m'annonça le système lorsque je débranchais la clé.
Et depuis lorsque je la rebranche, elle clignote quelques secondes pour dire qu'elle est branchée, mais elle ne monte plus. J'ai rebooté, rien.

Euh, vous auriez une solution pour forcer x à détecter la clé?

Maarchi!

A.


----------



## naas (4 Octobre 2004)

Si tu vas dans la pomme bleue, a propos de ce mac, plus d'informations, tu la vois ?
es tu branché sur un port usb direct ?
repare les autorisations
essaie sur une autre session


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Octobre 2004)

Hullo,



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> Si tu vas dans la pomme bleue, a propos de ce mac, plus d'informations, tu la vois ?
> es tu branché sur un port usb direct ?
> repare les autorisations
> essaie sur une autre session



Ben ça alors?!? Elle ne monte toujours pas, même dans une autre session, même après avoir réparé les autorisations, mais elle apparaît bien dans "plus d'infos"!    

Euh je fais comment maintenant siouplait?

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Octobre 2004)

Hullo,

Souhaitant m'acheter une nouvelle clé usb, je suis passé sur rue-montgallet.com. Et j'ai trouvé 3 clés qui m'intéresseraient, toutes des pqi:
- L'Intelligent Stick 
- L'USB Key 
- La Cooldrive 

Même en allant sur le site de pqi, je ne vois pas trop leurs différences. Et vous? Et laquelle conseillerez-vous?

Merci,

A.


----------



## denjipe (6 Octobre 2004)

Salut,

Si tu es sous OSX il faut installer USBATCF.pkg.

Cela devrait résoudre ton problème (que j'ai déjà eu aussi pour des cartes CF).

Amicalement


----------



## golf (6 Octobre 2004)

denjipe a dit:
			
		

> il faut installer USBATCF.pkg


Et on le trouve où ?
On l'installe comment ?


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Octobre 2004)

denjipe a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Si tu es sous OSX il faut installer USBATCF.pkg.
> 
> ...



Merci, mais même questions que Golf.
Quoique le problème se pose moins, car j'ai finalement racheté une clé. 


A.


----------



## albert13 (11 Octobre 2004)

mon mac G4 AGP avec OSX 10.3.5 a du mal a lire mon lecteur sandisk USB2 avec ma compact flash, il fait apparaitre ma CF de temps en temps qud il veut :-(
j'ai essayé de débranché redémarrer mais rien y fait... en revanche à partir du nikon D70 no blem çà marche
j'vois "pôs" de solution...

Albert


----------



## nicoboul (20 Octobre 2004)

bonjour,

je ne sais pas faire : 

une clé usb que je veux vider,j'arrive à supprimer les fichiers mais je ne récupère pas l'espace sur le disque.
Dans sos disk, si je fais "effacer disque", après il n'est plus reconnu et je dois formater sur pc!!!

Comment faire svp alors pour formater la clé usb sur mac?

(ibook et imac)

merci


----------



## /la giraffe (20 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur macgé  

Si ta clé usb est aussi un lecteur mp3 tu ne peux pas la formater autre qu'avec un pc ( c'est le cas pour mon lecteur mp3 ) par contre pour une clé usb il faut utiliser utilitaires disque et l'éffacer puis la formater.


----------



## Rapinel (23 Octobre 2004)

Sous Panther 10.3.5: j'ai acheté une clé USB, pas de problème au début que ce soit sous panther ou jaguar ou OS9, puis ça a commencé à ne plus marcher, elle montait bien mais pas moyen de copier quoi que ce soit. Je change de machine, même topo, je rentre chez moi idem sur G4 et ibook.
Je me dis c'est encore un problème de formatage... Je lance mon utilitaire de disque et... GO!
Résultat: je n'ai plus d'icone de la clé, les formatages partitions et autres remises à zéro sont inopérantes, j'ai essayé avec outil disque dur sous 9 j'ai obtenu une icone de disque mais plus rien au redemarrage.
Donc pour l'instant j'ai ma clé de 64 Mo qui est vue par utilitaire de disque comme USB-DISK LWFORMAT mais je ne peux rien en faire.
Il y a un truc...
Ou bien ma clé est naze (3 jours d'utilisation).

Merci pour vos conseils éclairés.


----------



## zanzan (5 Novembre 2004)

Chers amis,
j'ai remplis une clé usb 2 (512mg) sur le g5 du bureau et je l'ai copié sur mon i mac (osx 2.8) de la maison (usb 1). Ce a plusieurs reprises. C'était parfait.

Le bleme, c'est que depuis hier je n'arrive plus a la vider. Os x fait des erreur 30, et me dit que je n'ai pas les autorisations. A la maison comme au bureau.
(peut-etre que j'ai débranché trop tot)

En faisant pomme i, je n'ai pas la possibilité de changer le possesseur.

Comment formater la clé? Sur os 9 je savais, mais pas sur os X. Un comble.
Au secours, je deviens chauve......
Salut. Et merci.


----------



## beyond (5 Novembre 2004)

aille ouille, debranche trop tot, ca elle aime pas la tite clecle...
 dans le finder, menu aller/utilitaire, puis disk utility, lui il devrait voir la cle, donc hop, effacer  (ou formater je sais plus).
 dis nous si c'est bon...


----------



## zanzan (5 Novembre 2004)

beyond a dit:
			
		

> aille ouille, debranche trop tot, ca elle aime pas la tite clecle...
> dans le finder, menu aller/utilitaire, puis disk utility, lui il devrait voir la cle, donc hop, effacer  (ou formater je sais plus).
> dis nous si c'est bon...




J'ai ouvert utilitaires de disque, il voit la clé, mais il ne propose pas de la formater, juste de la vérifier. formater c'est en gris. donc impossible.

AU SECOURS


----------



## zoungern (17 Novembre 2004)

pour le muvo:


Moi j'a ieu un Creative Muvo NX 256 qui etait bien et pas trop cher ( 180 eurs), c'etait une clef USB, et il etait reconnu directement par Mac OS ( 9 et X) et meme par iTunes, je me le suis fait volé



http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=79074&highlight=muvo


c est bien contradictoire tout ca...


----------



## texaskiller (25 Novembre 2004)

Une petite question toute bete (je n'ai pas trouvé la reponse dans mes recherches   ).

Les clefs USB 2 sont-elles compatibles avec les ports USB 1 (j'ai un iMac G3), la compatibilité s'arrete-t-elle a certains models, ou est-ce tout simplement pas compatible du tout ?

Merci


----------



## demougin (25 Novembre 2004)

en principe c'est compatible


----------



## texaskiller (25 Novembre 2004)

demougin a dit:
			
		

> en principe c'est compatible



C'est bien ce qu'il me semble mais une collegue au taf rencontre des problemes avec sa clef USB 2 lors du passage de son iMac G5 (USB2) au Power Mac du taf (USB1). Du coup j'y reflechi a 2 fois avant d'en acheter une a mon tour.


----------



## Luc G (25 Novembre 2004)

texaskiller a dit:
			
		

> Une petite question toute bete (je n'ai pas trouvé la reponse dans mes recherches   ).
> 
> Les clefs USB 2 sont-elles compatibles avec les ports USB 1 (j'ai un iMac G3), la compatibilité s'arrete-t-elle a certains models, ou est-ce tout simplement pas compatible du tout ?
> 
> Merci



Personnellement, comme je l'ai déjà dit sur un autre fil, j'ai eu des pbs en voulant utiliser une clef USB2 sur un vieux powermac 7600 équipé d'une carte usb 1 pour PC basique. En branchant la clef sur un hub USB1 plutôt que directement sur la machine, le problème a été réglé.


----------



## jee_ace_guy (26 Novembre 2004)

j ai un soucis similaire
j ai une cle usb lecteur mp3
elle fonctionne sur pc sans probleme
mais sur les mac (cad la ou j aimerai l utiliser en fait)
rien...
elle ne monte pas
que faire???

merci

stef


----------



## texaskiller (29 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, comme je l'ai déjà dit sur un autre fil, j'ai eu des pbs en voulant utiliser une clef USB2 sur un vieux powermac 7600 équipé d'une carte usb 1 pour PC basique. En branchant la clef sur un hub USB1 plutôt que directement sur la machine, le problème a été réglé.



Merci pour l'astuce !


----------



## docteur-emett-brown (7 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir...j'ai un probleme avec ma clé usb...
Je n'arrive plus a y entrer de donnés.
Jarrive a copier son contenu vers le mac mais pas linverse.
Jai cru quelle etait pleine, et jai cherché a la vider, mais...je sais meme aps comment la vider   ...
J'ai regardé les infos, et sur 124Mo jen aurais utilisé que 14Mo donc ce n'est pas un probleme de place.
Quand je veux y glisser quelque chose, on me dit que je n'ai pas le droit...enfin un truc comme ca.
Ma femme a essaié sur son pc, et rien a faire non plus.
Pourtant jusqua present elle marchait bien...
Je sais pas trop koi faire.


----------



## Zyrol (8 Décembre 2004)

As tu vérifié qu'il n'y a pas la protection en écriture (comme sur les disquettes ?). 
Sinon un formatage avec l'utilitaire de disque ou sous windows t'aidera peut être à resoudre le probleme


----------



## docteur-emett-brown (12 Décembre 2004)

La clé n'etait pas specialement protegé jusqua present.
Je comprends pas pkoi d'un coup je ne peux plus y mettre quelque chose dedant.
J'ai lancé l'utilitaire disc pour l'effacer, mais tout est grisé, je ne peux meme aps demander a leffacer...  
Ca na rien a voir avec le fait que j'ai reparé les autorisations de l'ordi?


----------



## MamaCass (19 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à Tous,

Je me suis offert une clé usb dernièrement, par default elle est formaté MS-DOS (windows) et mon souci et le suivant, lorsque que je copie un fichier PDF par exemple, il m'est impossible de l'ouvrir ensuite depuis la clé sur mon mac : Message d'erreur : on me parle de fichier corrompu ou d'erreur d'autorisations. 

J'ai fait une recherche sur le forum et etant donné que cette clé a été achetée pour faire des échanges mac et pc, j'ai lu qu'il fallait qu'elle soit formatée PC pour être compatible avec les deux plates-formes, mais voilà quand je la branche sur un PC, il veut formater la clé !

Je ne sais pas comment faire. Dans Utilitaires Disque, j'ai le choix entre :
Mac os étendu (journalisé)
Mac os étendu
Mac os standard
MS-Dos
Système de fichier Unix

Pour moi, vu que je veux qu'elle soit compatible Mac et pc, je devrais prendre MS-DOS mais ca ne marche pas !!

Si vous avez des idées
Merci, je suis un peu perdue....
 :rose:


----------



## demougin (19 Décembre 2004)

as-tu essayé de copier les fichiers sur ton mac et de les utiliser sur le disque?

si tu reformates en mac, ton système windows ne pourra rien faire de ta clef


----------



## MamaCass (19 Décembre 2004)

Oui j'ai essayé lorsque je recopie le fichier que je viens de mettre sur ma clé, j'essaye de l'ouvrir (donc elle est maintenant sur mon disque) il m'indique le même message de corruption ou d'autorisations....

Qu'est ce que je dois faire ?


----------



## MamaCass (20 Décembre 2004)

Personne n'a une idée ?


----------



## jhk (20 Décembre 2004)

Tu peux essayer de le formater directement sur un PC, en format FAT32 (il me semble).
Normalement, Mac OSX devrait reconnaître ce volume.


----------



## MamaCass (20 Décembre 2004)

Merci je vais essayé, je vous tiens au courant, merci
Bonne journée à tous

MamaCass


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Décembre 2004)

Encore moi,
(Il faut poster les messages dans les forums adéquats...)
Sinon on y perd en crédibilité , efficacité etc.
J'avais déja utilisé une Clé usb *128*MO *SANDISK* mini cruzer pour passer vdes données 
d'une bécane à l'autre sans problèmes (de mon AMD 800 sous XP pro  vers un IMA 500 sous OS 10.2  fichiers Photoshop.)
Mais après une tentative infructueuse pour installer les drivers* Epson* sous OS 10.2 (scan et imprimante) sur cet *Imac 500* il est impossible de lire de nouveau des fichiers Photoshop meme format ,meme origine meme clé USB.
Au secours ! les périphériques nomades me laissent tomber...
Qui d'entre vous a connu des galères identiques...
Merci de vos post qui me donnent envie de continuer à me battre contre cet outil génial mais dévoreur d'énergie et de temps..
A bientot .


----------



## Goudron (29 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

J'en suis à peu près au même point que MamaCass : ma clé a été formatée sur PC en FAT32, et fonctionne bien sur mon PC ou d'un PC à l'autre.
Par contre, elle ne "monte" pas sur le Bureau du Mac, lorsque je la branche sur un port USB.

Comment venir à bout de ce problème ?

Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## MamaCass (29 Décembre 2004)

Moi je n'ai pas eu l'occassion de la reformater PC (je n'ai pas de PC chez moi) mais si ta clé a été formaté PC, ton mac devrait la lire (moi c'est ce que je prévois d'essayer...)
Si ta clé ne monte pas c'est peut être dû à autre chose comme la préference des éléments à monter ou pas sur ton bureau : Finder - préférences - Barre Latérale (cocher disques durs) et dans Général aussi cocher afficher ces éléments sur le bureau : disques durs, cd dvd, serveurs ...
Voilà tiens nous au courant si tu trouves la solution mais normalement la solution de JHK devrait être la bonne.
Bonne continuation Goudron

MamaCass

Désolée si j'ai fait des fautes mais là j'ai la grippe plus une angine alors je vois un peu flou et je tape au ralenti...


----------



## BigBrowser (29 Décembre 2004)

J'utilisais un clé USB 1 Traxdata 256 Mo payée 89 ¤, garantie 5 ans (!), mais qui m'a lâché au bout  de 3 mois.
Après 2 mois d'attente, je récupère en échangé une clé USB 2 de la même capacité, d'une (sous)marque complètement inconnue (Traxdata ne fabrique plus de clés USB).
Détail embêtant, elle ne fonctionne QUE sur l'unité centrale de mes Macs (message me disant que l'alim est insuffisante). La clé précédente fonctionnait parfaitement sur le clavier, ce que je trouvais pratique.
Sur un hub alimenté ou pas, elle ne fonctionne pas non plus.
Donc je renvoie la clé au revendeur qui me dit que sur ses PC cela  fontionne parfaitement, aussi bien sur l'UC que sur un hub à condition qu'il soit alimenté.

Ce problème est-il connu ?
Y a-t-il une marque de clé qui fonctionne bien sur le clavier du Mac ?
Y a-t-il une marque de hub qui fonctionne bien sur le Mac ?
Une idée de solution avec le revendeur qui ne veut ni rembourser, ni échanger contre une autre marque ?

Merci pour votre aide. Cette histoire me prend complètement la tête.


----------



## BigBrowser (30 Décembre 2004)

Apparamment certaines clés USB 2, ne sont pas reconnues par la prise USB du clavier du Mac, et ne montent que sur la prise de l'UC ou un hub USB à condition que celui-ci soit alimenté.
Dans mon cas, j'ai 2 prises USB 1 sur mon Mac, mais aucune n'est disponible pour une clé USB. Elles sont occupées par le clavier et uun hub non alimenté.
Si j'alimente le hub, certains périph sont ignorés, par exmeple le scanner.
Je suis vraiment coincé.

Je pense qu'il serait très utile à tous ici, de lister ici les clés USB 2 compatibles avec le clavier Mac:
- Iomega
- Lexar

A vous de jouer pour la suite...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (30 Décembre 2004)

Hello , encore moi, je confirme :certaines clés USB ne fonctionnent que collées à l'unité centrale et par sur le clavier ;c'est le cas des clés SANDISK mini cruzer par exemple.


----------



## /la giraffe (30 Décembre 2004)

le vendeur n'a pas le droit de t'imposer un autre produit d'une autre marque surtout lorsque le produit est sous garanti il doit la renvoyer au fabricant qui doit tenir ses promesses de garantie de produit mm si il n'en fabrique plus. Surtout qu'il faut savoir qu'une clé usb 2 no name de 256 ne coute que 20¤ ton revendeur c'est bien fichu de toi.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (30 Décembre 2004)

J'ai eu les même problèmes , la première fois cette satané clé Sandisk mini cruzer 128 a très bien fonctionnée sans aucun formattage, direct sur un PC sous XP pro (récupération de fichiers Photoshop en eps) puis transfert sur un Mac sous OS 10.2.
Depuis plus rien ne va et aprés plusieurs formattages sous PC et sous Mac OS X (merci Supermoquette!) les vertues de cette clé ont disparues ,il semble que le formattage d'usine et plus universel que ceux que j'ai effectués depuis .Donc une affaire à suivre avec intérêt,
à quand un article technique dans une revue sérieuse?


----------



## BigBrowser (30 Décembre 2004)

/la giraffe a dit:
			
		

> le vendeur n'a pas le droit de t'imposer un autre produit d'une autre marque surtout lorsque le produit est sous garanti il doit la renvoyer au fabricant qui doit tenir ses promesses de garantie de produit mm si il n'en fabrique plus. Surtout qu'il faut savoir qu'une clé usb 2 no name de 256 ne coute que 20¤ ton revendeur c'est bien fichu de toi.



Nous sommes bien d'accord. Je ne suis pas satisfait du tout.
D'ailleurs, la clé est chez le revendeur. Je refuse de la prendre.
Nous en sommes à la partie de bras de fer.

J'exige:
- soit le remboursement
- soit le remplacement par une clé équivalente Iomega disponible en rayon, qui elle monte sans problème à partir de la prise USB du clavier du Mac.

De son coté, il me répond: "nous avons testé cette clé sur l'UC d'un PC et un hub aliebté cela fonctionne correctement". Il fait semblant de ne pas comprendre mes problèmes.

Ca risque d'être chaud-chaud. Je ne vais me laisser faire.


----------



## BigBrowser (30 Décembre 2004)

J'ai oublié de dire aussi que Traxdata, marque de ma clé d'origine, ne fait plus de clé USB.
Ceci explique que le fournisseur de mon revendeur lui a expédié celle-ci à la place.

C'est quand même une arnaque. Il aurait pu me proposer une clé de marque... quoique Traxdata, comme marque...


----------



## BigBrowser (30 Décembre 2004)

VICTOIRE !!!

Le revendeur accepte ENFIN de méchanger ma clé contre une... VERBATIM.

Angoisse !! :unsure: 

J'espère qu'elle conviendra mieux que la précédente. Je ne savais même pas que VERBATIM "fabriquait" des clés.
Pas certain du tout. J'ai des doutes.

Verdict à la livraison.


----------



## MamaCass (30 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir les amis,
Ca y est j'ai résolu mon problème de clé usb, j'en ai parlé dernièrement (problème de comptabilité mac et pc) donc apres plusieurs tests sur windows j'ai formaté ma clé en FAT 32 sous PC et du coup plus de probleme elle marche parfaitement bien sur mac et sur PC.
Voilà 
merci à tous pour votre aide
Mamacass


----------



## totor321 (3 Janvier 2005)

Salut 
J'ai le même probleme, la clé est dans les infos systeme mais ne veut pas se monter.
installer USBATCF.pkg..... mais n'est pas mentioné où on peut trouver cette petite chose.

D'avance merci


----------



## BigBrowser (11 Janvier 2005)

Je suis sur le point d'acheter plusieux clés USB 2.0 Verbatim Store 'n' Go USB Drive 512 Mo.
Pouvez-vous me confirmer que ces clés sont reconnues directement pas le clavier du Mac, sans passer par une alimentation supplémentaire ?
Il semble que le passage des clés d'USB de USB 1.1 à 2 s'accompagne de la disparition de cette possibilité bien pratique, pour de nombreuses clés.

Sinon, avez-vous un forum US à me conseiller, sur lequel je pourrais avoir une réponse à cette question?

Je dois prendre une décision d'achat rapidement.
Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## BigBrowser (13 Janvier 2005)

J'ai maintenant des échos fiables sur les clés USB 2.0 Iomega reconnues sans problème par la prise USB du clavier des macs récents ou anciens.
Je vais en acheter une.
Problème:
Il ont 3 modèles. Sont-ils tous compatibles ?

"Apple" à témoins !!  :rateau:


----------



## BigBrowser (13 Janvier 2005)

Avant que je fasse la con... du siècle, qui peut me dire si la clé USB 2 Iomega Microdrive Mini est reconnue et fonctionne correctement sur la prise USB du *clavier* du Mac.

J'ai posé avant la question à Iomega, qui m'a répondu:
"La clé est conçue pour fonctionner sur l'unité centrale du Mac.
Il est possible qu'elle fonctionne également sur le clavier. Cependant, si elle ne le fait pas nous n'en seront pas responsables."

Pas franchement rassurant...  
Si vous avez une info, merci de me la donner AVANT que je commande ! 

Apple à témoins !!


----------



## golf (13 Janvier 2005)

Ben tu as la réponse !...

Usb 2 peut poser un pb d'alim sur une chaîne.


----------



## BigBrowser (13 Janvier 2005)

Bon. Tant pis.
Je me jette dans le vide, sans filet, quitte à réexpédier la clé dans les 7 jours, si elle ne fonctionne pas, pour être remboursé.

Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## Eric B (15 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous.

J'utilise un mac G5 OS X (version 10.3.4) que j'ai acheté récemment. C'est mon premier mac et je suis un peu néophyte en la matière.
J'utilise une clé USB de 128 Mo pour échanger des fichiers de mon mac perso vers mon PC professionnel. Ca fonctionnait très bien jusqu'à récemment.
Aujourd?hui, je ne peux plus transférer de fichier sur la clé à partir de mon mac (mémoire soit disant insuffisante), alors que ça fonctionne très bien avec mon PC. Je peux toutefois récupérer les fichiers de la clé sans problème.
J'ai le même souci avec un lecteur de disquettes que j'ai installé en périphérique.

Avez-vous une idée du problème ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## alixxx (20 Janvier 2005)

moi aussi j'ai le même problème avec un ibook G4... il apparait sur PC un fichier ".trach" que je dois supprimer pour libérer de la place sur ma clé usb.

En revanche pour ma part j'ai un autre pb, plus assez de place mais sans passer d'un mac à un pc... quelqu'un peut-il nous expliquer svp


----------



## Luc G (20 Janvier 2005)

Les fichiers commençant par un point sont invisibles sous MacOSX. C'est donc normal qu'on ne les voit pas sur le mac. Comme windows n'a pas le même fonctionnement, tu les vois sous windows d'où l'impression qu'il s'est passé des choses alors qu'en fait, en général, rien n'a changé, simplement, l'affichage n'est pas le même.

En ce qui concerne le dossier .trash, c'est tout simplement la "corbeile" ou poubelle de ta clef. Si, sur mac, tu jettes à la corbeille des fichiers de ta clef, ils sont rangés dans le dossier .trash et y restent tant que tu ne vides pas la corbeille. Donc jeter le fichier .trash correspond en gros à vider la corbeille. Tu auras aussi des fichier .dstore dans chaque dossier qui gardent des infos sur le contenu et la présentation des dossiers mais il sont petits. Etc.

Pour le problème d'Eric, c'est un peu plus compliqué apparemment. 
- Je suppose d'abord que tu as vérifié qu'il y avait de la place disponible sur la clef quand tu la vois depuis le mac.
- ensuite, te dit-il qu'il manque de mémoire pour faire l'opération de copie ou qu'il n'y a pas assez de place sur la clef, ce n'est pas la même chose.

En fonction de ça, on peut peut-être aller plus loin mais il y a sûrement des utilisateurs de clefs mixtes qui pourront t'en dire plus que moi (ma clef est formatée mac et je ne l'ai jamais utilisée sur PC)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

Coucou,
J'ai un IBOOK G3 sur mac os 10.3.7. Depuis que j'ai réinstallé mac os 10 suite à une merde,mon lecteur carte photomate combo (lettre bleues ) smartmedia dane-elec n'apparait plus sur le bureau . Bref, il n'est plus reconnu. J'avais réussi lors d'une précédente réinstallation, à retrouver les drivers pour mac os X mais là, rien! 
Si quelq'un a résolu le meme problème, merci!


----------



## Delgesu (1 Février 2005)

Un ami me dit que sa clef USB vient de tomber en panne après 10 jours d'utilisation. ça me fait peur, vu que sur la mienne j'ai plein de trucs importants (travaus Reason sauvegardés, comptes en banque...) . Pensez-vous qu'un lecteur ZIP est un moyen de sauvegarde plus sûr?


----------



## golf (2 Février 2005)

Le Zip est encore moins fiable et il est largement dépassé !...


----------



## kathy h (6 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

je n'arrive pas à copier intégralement un dossier sur ma clé USB 2.0 alors même que j'arrive à  copier sans problème le même dossier sur une disquette ou à le graver sur un CD. ( même problème que j'utilise le G5 ou le G3 ) 

Il s'agit d'un dossier qui ne comporte que des documents texte ( écrit avec Word 98 ou avec apple work 5 et 6 ) Quand je veux copier l'intégralité du dossier la copie se lance et s'arrête car un document ne peut être copié sur la clé et je ne sais pas pourquoi .....

Y a t'il un pré réaglage à faire pour que tous les typs de documents puissent être copiés? je ne comprend pas pourquoi si je peux copoier un document sur une disquette je ne peux pas le copier en l'état sur la clé? serait-ce plus compliqué sur une clé que sur une disquette ou un CD???

J'aimerais bien pouvoir copier mon dossier intégralement et en l'état sur ma clé ( il est bien inférieur à la capacité de la clé )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

une solution serait de connecter le G3 et le G5 via un cable ethernet, no ?
Lorsque tu as lançé OS X sur ton nouvel imac, on ne t'as pas proposé ça pour transférer toutes tess données ?


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Février 2005)

Il faut reformater ta clé USB (comme un disque dur).
Elle est par défaut formatée au format PC, et n'accepte pas certains caractères dans les noms de fichiers.


----------



## kathy h (6 Février 2005)

dc : c'est déjà fait.. mais cela n'enpêche pas  je voudrais bien  quand même pouvoir  me servir de ma clé que j'ai acheté en même temps que le G5.....

Bigdidou: la société à qui j'ai acheté le G5 et qui me l'a installé m'a dit à propos de la clé qu'elle m'a vendu aussi qu'il ne fallait jamais la reformaté car ensuite elle ne marcherait plus?? 
alors qui croire? en tout cas, pour l'instant effectivement elle semble ne pas vouloir copier certains documents car elle ne les reconnait pas, donc il doit bien y avoir un problème de formatage que diantre......

J'ai également un problème avec mon graveur CD. J'ai installé toast 6  sur le G5 mais je n'ai pas vu la possibilité pour graver  du texte de cession multiple, alors si je grave je ne peux plus me servir de nouveau du CD c'est débile? 

que de problème quand on change d'ordi...


----------



## jhk (6 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> la société à qui j'ai acheté le G5 et qui me l'a installé m'a dit à propos de la clé qu'elle m'a vendu aussi qu'il ne fallait jamais la reformaté car ensuite elle ne marcherait plus??


 J'ai reformaté ma clé USB (MiniCruzer 256Mo) avec Outil Disque Dur au format Mac OS Etendu (HFS+). Et ça fonctionne parfaitement. Par contre, si cette clé est destinée à de l'échange Mac et PC, je te déconseille cette option, car les PC ne reconnaissent pas ce format.





> en tout cas, pour l'instant effectivement elle semble ne pas vouloir copier certains documents car elle ne les reconnait pas, donc il doit bien y avoir un problème de formatage que diantre......


En général, les clés USB sont au format FAT32. Ce format, contrairement à HFS+, n'admet pas les caractères \ / : ? * " > < et |. Ce qui peut poser un problème lors de la copie.





> 'ai également un problème avec mon graveur CD. J'ai installé toast 6  sur le G5 mais je n'ai pas vu la possibilité pour graver  du texte de cession multiple, alors si je grave je ne peux plus me servir de nouveau du CD c'est débile?


 Graver du texte de session multiple  Veux-tu dire graver en multisession (plusieurs gravures les unes après les autres sur un même CD) ou alors graver et effacer un CDRW ?


----------



## kathy h (6 Février 2005)

jhk : pour la clé USB comme je ne veux l'utiliser que sur mes macs je vais donc devoir la formater si j'ai bien compris...

Au fait on fait comment pour formater une clé USB 2.0 au format Mac OS Etendu ??

pour la graveur : multicession.....j'ai trouvé la solution.. la case " disque fermé" était cochée, que je suis bête alors........


----------



## mfay (6 Février 2005)

Pour reformater c'est 'Outil Disque Dur'.

En effet, il y a une différence de lecture de disque MSDOS, selon qu'on lise avec OS 9 (ou 8) et OS X. La gestion des ressources est différentes et donc incompatibles.

Entre OS 9 et OS X, il faut obligatoirement une partition HFS (ou HFS +).


----------



## kathy h (9 Février 2005)

merci mais si je veux reformater ma clé avec Mac OS 10 panther je fais comment? outil disque dur c'est pour Mac OS 9?


----------



## Luc G (10 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> merci mais si je veux reformater ma clé avec Mac OS 10 panther je fais comment? outil disque dur c'est pour Mac OS 9?



Sous OSX, tu fais avec "Utilitaire disque".


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> merci mais si je veux reformater ma clé avec Mac OS 10 panther je fais comment? outil disque dur c'est pour Mac OS 9?



TU PEUX AUSSI la formater sous OS 9 sur ton ancienne machine si c'est plus simple pour toi.


----------



## BigBrowser (22 Février 2005)

Toutes les clés USB sont données comme compatibles Maquépécé, cependant, dans la pratique, rares sont celles qui fonctionnent correctement en étant branchées sur le clavier du Mac.
La compatibilité est limitée au branchement sur l'unité centrale ou sur un hub alimenté.

Qui peut me donner une référence qui fonctionne sur clavier ?
Je dois me décider aujourd'hui, et commander ça rapidos.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## golf (22 Février 2005)

Clés Iomega par exemple


----------



## BigBrowser (22 Février 2005)

Ca y est , j'ai ma clé USB Iomega.
Pas de problème de reconnaissance par le clavier Apple.

Un grand merci à Golf.


----------



## Dahas (24 Février 2005)

Est-il possible de mettre en place un mot de passe sur une clef usb sachant que cette clef sera utilisée sur d'autres systèmes qu'OSX. Ou éventuellement un cryptage multiplateforme.
Merci d'avance


----------



## MarcMame (24 Février 2005)

A ma connaissance : Non.
Ce que tu cherches à faire nécessite un hardware spécifique qui bloque et/ou crypte l'acces à la cle lors de l'insertion. 
Il faut une clé prévu dès le départ pour cette fonction. 
Avec une clé normale, rien ni personne ne pourra empecher le reformatage de ta clé.
Si tu veux proteger tes données, tu peux les crypter et les sécurisés à l'aide d'un mot de passe lors qu'on tente de les ouvrir (les fichiers, pas la clé) avec des utilitaires softs AVANT de les copier sur ta clé. Mais cela necessite une manipulation systèmatique.


----------



## Dahas (25 Février 2005)

Ok je m'attendais à cette réponse. Mais ça répond quand même à ma demande. En les cryptant, au pire, si je perds ma clef, les données ne seront pas exploitables.
Je vais voir du côté de PGP.


----------



## tilapia (26 Février 2005)

J'ai eu une clé usb netac, mais impossible de l'utiliser sous Mac OS 10.2.8. Pourtant l'utilitaire Apple System Profiler le reconnaît, la diode verte de la clé s'allume, mais il n'apparaît ni sur le bureau, ni à travers les fenêtres Ouvrir? des applications, ni même dans utilitaire de disques. Sous PC, c'est idem. 
 En cherchant sur internet, j'apprends que cette clé ne fonctionne pas sous XP. Je suis allé sur le site (en coréen), j'ai réussi à trouver (en regardant dans la barre d'état car je ne lis pas encore le coréen) le pilote de la clé sous Windows, j'ai réussi avec peine à l'ouvrir sous XP malgré tout, mais j'aimerais bien pouvoir l'utiliser sous Mac ! 
 La personne qui me l'a donnée y a mis des documents que j'ai pu décharger sur PC. J'ai reformaté la clé sous PC en FAT, mais toujours pas lisible sous Mac ! 
 J'ai essayé de la brancher directement sur le Mac, plutôt que sur le clavier ou le hub, mais rien n'y fait. C'est une OnlyDisk netac ODB128. 
 Que puis-je essayer d'autre ? 
 Merci de vos contributions.


----------



## ccciolll (9 Mars 2005)

Je viens d'acheter une cle usb
J'ai mis des fichiers dessus pour aller de mon g3 à un g4.
Il a ajouté des ressources.frk et autres finder.dat un peu partout, ça fout le bordel !
J'ai supposé que c'était parcequ'il était formaté en pc. J'ai donc reformaté en mac étendu.

Mais du coup, je me dis que je ne pourrais pas monter ma clé sur des pc !

Y'a t'il un format pour formater la cle usb de façon à ce que ça monte sur pc sans ajouter des "merdes" sur mac ?


----------



## Alan571 (9 Mars 2005)

Salut,

J'utilise un clé USB sur MAC et PC depuis 2 ans et je n'ai aucun problème. Je formate cette clé aussi bien sur Mac que sur PC. Pour les fichiers que tu cite, il faut les laisser sinon tes MAC ne retrouveront pas leur petit, ces fichiers s'apparentent à un catalogue. De même quand tu vas mettre des fichiers d'un PC, tu trouvera un un fichier DS_store.


----------



## BigBrowser (15 Mars 2005)

Suite de mon précédent message:

J'ai acheté une clé Iomega il y a une vingtaine de jours.
Elle a été reconnue par la prise USB du clavier de mes 2 macs (G4 400, et iMac), ainsi que par mon Pécé.
Malheureusement, elle a rapidement posé de problèmes. J'ai été obligé de la reformater de plus en plus souvent. Dernier stade, il fallait reformater à chaque démarrage ou changement de machine.

Je l'ai rapporté à la FNAC qui m'a remboursé immédiatement. Bravo la FNAC !
Je ne regrette pas d'avoir évité la VPC, par prudence, sur ce coup-là.  
J'ai appris au passage, qu'ils en avaient déjà rembousées plusieurs défectueuses, déjà.

Comme ils n'avaient pas la même clé en stock, à la FNAC, ils m'ont conseillé d'essayer une Intuit. Non reconnue par les claviers des Macs !  

J'ai fait un nouvel essai avec une clé Iomega. Seul modèle restant, à la FNAC, une toute petite clé modèle Micro Mini.  Non reconnue non plus !   

En résumé, seuls les anciens modèles de Iomega sont reconnus par les claviers de mes Macs, mais ils semblents peu fiables.
Demain, je vais retourner à la FNAC me faire rembourser, mais quelle solution choisir ?

Finalement est-ce qu'un petit DD pocket FW ne serait pas la solution de sécurité définitive.

Vos conseils sont les bienvenus, avant que cette histoire de clé USB me fasse péter définitivement un cable.


----------



## Mickjagger (15 Mars 2005)

un iPod shuffle?!  

Sans vouloir etre parano, il n'y a aucun support sûr à 100%, tu peux avoir des pbs sur des clés bas de gamme autant que des pb de corruptions de données, mais à mon avis c'est déjà beaucoup plus rares qu'a l'époque des disquettes qui étaient vraiment plus fragiles.
Peut etre qu'une piste intéressante c'est des appareils mixtes qui font lecteur de carte/ clé USB (voir chez Lexar par exemple qui est une bonne marque de cartes memoire). Maintenant ces lecteurs nécessitent pas mal de jus, donc peut etre pas branchables directement sur le clavier.

Si tu trimbales des données sensibles, de toute facon une sauvegarde supplémentaire ailleurs est toujours utile.
Quant aux disques durs, ils ont l'avantage d'etre plus volumineux mais sont eux aussi un peu fragiles. Un disque dur qui crashe, ca peut arriver. Un ipod dont le catalogue part en vrille ca arrive aussi... heureusement rarement! 
En tout cas un truc que j'ai remarqué c'est que le passage fréquent OS 9 <---> OS X <---> PC, c'est pas top top, d'OS X uniquement au PC c'est déja mieux.


----------



## Emile (5 Avril 2005)

j'ai branché une clé USB d'un ami possesseur d'un PC. Je voudrais transférer des photos depuis mon mac sur la clé. Comment faire ? Faut il un logiciel spécialisé ou bien Mac OS X.3 peut il  le faire directement ?

merci d'avance


----------



## fredtravers (5 Avril 2005)

a priori rien à faire que de faire glisser les photos sur le bureau ... si la clef usb est de bonne qualité et bien formatée


----------

